# Gallstone Pancreatitis



## coderguy1939 (Jan 19, 2009)

Doctor is performing a cholecystectomy and the DX is gallstone pancreatitis.  I'm looking at 577.8.  Has anyone coded this before?  Thanks.


----------



## drpremraja (Jan 20, 2009)

I would code dx as 574.20, 577.0


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you for your response. I appreciate it.


----------

